# Interesting test I found online.



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.okcupid.com/the-dating-persona-test

Post your result on here.

------

I scored "The Last Man on Earth". The dude in the picture even looks like me too.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

**** man, I got the same one.



> ****, rejected again. You are *The Last Man on Earth*.
> Sorry, but most women would rather see the human species wither to an end-_and therefore deny the most fundamental instinct that living creatures have_-than sleep with you.
> We've learned the following: you don't think things through. You're haphazard. You're dangerous. You're somewhat inexperienced. It's totally obvious that you're a horny bugger, as well. Everybody knows that and steers clear.
> To top things off, when you do find your way into a relationship, you tend to be a dick somewhere down the line and **** it all up.
> There's a small, but negligible, chance we're wrong. In any case, your friends find your **** hilarious. There's nothing cooler than a dude reducing himself to human rubble.


And I thought I just chose all the rational answers.


----------



## EmptyEyes (Aug 25, 2014)

hmmm



> The Sonnet
> Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)
> 
> Romantic, hopeful, and composed. You are the Sonnet. Get it? Composed?
> ...


Sorry guys, test says "always avoid the last man on earth"


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice routine guy, again...

*Your results are in! You are...*

The Boy Next Door Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)

Kind, yearning, playful, you are *The Boy Next Door*. You're looking for real Love, a lot like girls do. It might not be manly, but it's sweet. 
We think the next three years will be very exciting and fruitful ones for you. Your spontaneous, creative side makes you a charming date, and we think you have a horny side just waiting to shine. Or glisten, rather. You enter new relationships unusually hopeful, and the first moments are especially glorious. If you've had some things not work out before, so what.
On paper, most girls would name the Boy Next Door as their ideal mate. In the real world, however, you're often passed over for more dangerous or masculine men. You're the typical "nice guy:" without just a touch of cockiness, you're doomed with girls. A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold.
More than any other type, Boys Next Door evolve as they get older. As we said, many find true love, but some fail miserably in the search. These tarnished few grow up to be _The Men Next Door_, who are creepy as hell, offering back rubs to kids and what not.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Uhmmm....yeah...ok, whatever...this is total b.s. There is nothing "sweet" about me, and I'm plenty dangerous and plenty masculine, and I've had my penis held plenty of times, thank you very much. What bull****. People at OKC are smoking crack.

The Boy Next Door Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)

Kind, yearning, playful, you are *The Boy Next Door*. You're looking for real Love, a lot like girls do. It might not be manly, but it's sweet. 
We think the next three years will be very exciting and fruitful ones for you. Your spontaneous, creative side makes you a charming date, and we think you have a horny side just waiting to shine. Or glisten, rather. You enter new relationships unusually hopeful, and the first moments are especially glorious. If you've had some things not work out before, so what.
On paper, most girls would name the Boy Next Door as their ideal mate. In the real world, however, you're often passed over for more dangerous or masculine men. You're the typical "nice guy:" without just a touch of cockiness, you're doomed with girls. A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold.
More than any other type, Boys Next Door evolve as they get older. As we said, many find true love, but some fail miserably in the search. These tarnished few grow up to be _The Men Next Door_, who are creepy as hell, offering back rubs to kids and what not.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*The Sonnet*
Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)










_Romantic, hopeful, and composed. You are the Sonnet. Get it? Composed?
Sonnets want Love and have high ideals about it. They're conscientious people, caring & careful. You yourself have deep convictions, and you devote a lot of thought to romance and what it should be. This will frighten away most potential mates, but that's okay, because you're very choosy with your affections anyway. You'd absolutely refuse to date someone dumber than you, for instance.
Lovers who share your idealized perspective, or who are at least willing to totally throw themselves into a relationship, will be very, very happy with you. And you with them. You're already selfless and compassionate, and with the right partner, there's no doubt you can be sensual, even adventurously so.
You probably have lots of female friends, and they have a special soft spot for you. Babies do, too, at the tippy-top of their baby skulls._

Lol. Fun little quiz and pretty accurate I guess, but I don't have a lot of female friends. :b

*CONSIDER*:
The Loverboy (RGLM)

*ALWAYS AVOID*:
The 5-Night Stand (DBSM)
The False Messiah (DBLM)
The Hornivore (RBSM)
The Last Man on Earth (RBSD) @apb4y @Steve French lol


----------



## pacasio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

The Slow Dancer Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)

"Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are *The Slow Dancer*
Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you're a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There's also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even _begin_ settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your *ideal woman* is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
While you're not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it's HIGHLY likely they're just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships."


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

The Priss Deliberate Brutal Love Dreamer (DBLD) 








Mature. Responsible. Aristocratic. _Excuse_ me. *The Priss*.
Prisses are the smartest of all female types. You're highly perceptive, and confident in your judgements. You'd take brutal honesty over superficiality any time-your friends always know where they stand with you. You're completely unfake. Don't tell me that's not a word. You're also _excellent_ at redirecting internal negative energy.
These facts indicate people are often intimidated by you. They also fall for you, hard. You have a distant, composed allure that many find irresistible. If only more of them lived up to your standards.
You were probably the last among your friends to have sex. And the first to pretend that you're pregnant. LOL. Though you're inclined to use sex as weapon, at least it's not as one of mass destruction. You're choosier than most about your partners. A supportive relationship is what you're really after. Whether you know it or not, you need something steady & long-term. And soothing.

*Consider:*

The Manchild (RBLD)

*Always Avoid:*

The Playboy (RGSM) 

The Loverboy (RGLM)


----------



## R4mona (Sep 3, 2014)

*The Wild Rose!*
Colorful, but unpicked. You are *The Wild Rose*.
Prone to bouts of cynicism, sarcasm, and thorns, you excite a certain kind of man. Hoping to gather you up, he flirts and winks and asks you out, ultimately professing his love. Then you make him bleed. Why? Because you're the rare, independent, self-sufficient kind of woman who does want love, but not from a weakling.
You don't seem to take yourself too seriously, and that's refreshing. You aren't uptight; you don't over-plan. Romance-wise, sex isn't a top priority-a true relationship would be preferable. For your age, you haven't had a lot of bonafide love experience, though, and this kind of gets to core of the issue. You're very selective.
The problem is them, not you, right? You have lofty standards that few measure up to. You're out there all right, but not to be picked up by just anyone.

Wow haha


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Same. I'd say it's a fairly accurate description of my preferences.



pacasio1 said:


> The Slow Dancer Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)
> 
> "Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are *The Slow Dancer*
> Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you're a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There's also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even _begin_ settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your *ideal woman* is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
> While you're not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it's HIGHLY likely they're just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships."


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

> Kind, yearning, playful, you are *The Boy Next Door*. You're looking for real Love, a lot like girls do. It might not be manly, but it's sweet.
> We think the next three years will be very exciting and fruitful ones for you. Your spontaneous, creative side makes you a charming date, and we think you have a horny side just waiting to shine. Or glisten, rather. You enter new relationships unusually hopeful, and the first moments are especially glorious. If you've had some things not work out before, so what.
> On paper, most girls would name the Boy Next Door as their ideal mate. In the real world, however, you're often passed over for more dangerous or masculine men. You're the typical "nice guy:" without just a touch of cockiness, you're doomed with girls. A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold.
> More than any other type, Boys Next Door evolve as they get older. As we said, many find true love, but some fail miserably in the search. These tarnished few grow up to be _The Men Next Door_, who are creepy as hell, offering back rubs to kids and what not.


Hey that's nice, and completely inaccurate.

1) I'm not looking for love, let alone "real" love, whatever that is (as opposed to fake love?).

2) I don't really care what people think I do is "manly" or not. And please, "sweet" is the last thing I am.

3) Spontaneous and creative? Sure, I guess. This is starting to sound like fortune teller BS.

4) Let's get something straight. I don't get passed over and danger and I are well acquainted.

5) I have cockiness in spades. Call me nice or sweet one more time and I will break your teeth.

6) My shoulders are not for crying. I have never given anyone the impression that I'm the one that's there for some girl I have a crush on when her big bad boyfriend is being a meanie jerk. I will look her in the eye and tell her honestly that I have a crush on her, but that's quickly fading because of her remarkable inability to make good life decisions and if she wants to be coddled she needs to go somewhere else. I'm not in the business of picking up someone's **** when they're just too lazy and unmotivated to do it.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

The Slow Dancer.................


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I like reading people's results in this thread. *Encourages more people to take the test*


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL what?!

*Your results are in! You are...*

The Poolboy Random Gentle Sex Dreamer (RGSD)








Friendly and eager. You are *The Pool Boy*.
A teen at heart, you anxiously move about your daily tasks, hoping, praying for a good, instant lay. You're carefree, enthusiastic, and rarely discouraged. Love is cool, but it's not for you right now. You know what is? Crotches.
You're a fun person in both big and small groups, and your friends trust and love you. Inside you, meanwhile, your lust is only growing. Imagine your beating heart sprouting pubic hair. Exactly. Try shaving _that_.
If you're not scoring enough-which you aren't-you should adopt new strategies. Lower your standards. Be *aggressive*. Pool Boys are often submissive and hope (desperately) sex will find _them_. Realize that passiveness will not hook the horny girls you desire. A bolder approach and sheer repetition will.

http://www.okcupid.com/personality?type=RGSD&g=1&o=1


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

The Window Shopper
Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)








Loving, hopeful, open. Likely to carry on an romance from afar. You are The Window Shopper.
You take love as opportunities come, which can lead to a high-anxiety, but high-flying romantic life. You're a genuinely sweet person, not saccharine at all, so it's likely that the relationships you have had and will have will be happy ones. You've had a fair amount of love experience for your age, and there'll be much more to come.
Part of why we know this is that, of all female types, you are the most prone to sudden, ferocious crushes. Your results indicate that you're especially capable of obsessing over a guy you just met. Obviously, passion like this makes for an intense existence. It can also make for soul-destroying letdowns.
Your ideal match is someone who'll love you back with equal fire, and someone you've grown to love slowly. A self-involved or pessimistic man is especially bad. Though you're drawn to them, avoid artists at all costs.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MiMiK said:


> A teen at heart, you anxiously move about your daily tasks, hoping, praying for a good, instant lay.


:lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

The sonnet, Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)

are you kidding?


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

> *The Priss
> Deliberate Brutal Love Dreamer (DBLD)*
> 
> Mature. Responsible. Aristocratic. _Excuse me_. *The Priss.*
> ...


:lol I can neither confirm nor deny. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

It's accurate 

The Slow Dancer Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD) 








Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are *The Slow Dancer*
Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you're a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There's also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even _begin_ settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your *ideal woman* is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
While you're not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it's HIGHLY likely they're just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships.

Consider:

The Maid of Honor (DGLM) The Sonnet (DGLD)
Always Avoid:

The Battleaxe (DBLM)
Tell your friends to take the test!


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

So, I'm "The Priss" and it said I should consider going for The Manchild:



> *The Manchild
> Random Brutal Love Dreamer (RBLD)*
> 
> Hopeful. Awkward. Soft-headed. Fire intrigues you. You are The Manchild.
> ...


*WHY*, OKCupid? *WHY*? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Slow Dancer Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)

Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are The Slow Dancer
Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, *:wtfyou have average experience*. But you're a great, thoughtful guy, *and your love life improves every year*. There's also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even _begin_ settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your ideal woman is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
While you're not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it's HIGHLY likely they're just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships.

What love life.

Now that one was weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Pretty casual quiz and then suddenly:



> Would you rather die yourself or have 10 random people in the world die?


:blank OK then...

Anyway I got The Sonnet



> Sonnets want Love and have high ideals about it. They're conscientious people, caring & careful. You yourself have deep convictions, and you devote a lot of thought to romance and what it should be. This will frighten away most potential mates, but that's okay, because you're very choosy with your affections anyway. You'd absolutely refuse to date someone dumber than you, for instance.
> Lovers who share your idealized perspective, or who are at least willing to totally throw themselves into a relationship, will be very, very happy with you. And you with them. You're already selfless and compassionate, and with the right partner, there's no doubt you can be sensual, even adventurously so.
> You probably have lots of female friends, and they have a special soft spot for you. Babies do, too, at the tippy-top of their baby skulls.


Oooooooook.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I consider it irrelevant and silly as most things related to okcupid. Some questions seem to be made by a 13 years old, some are not providing enough options, some are pointless, you are asked additional informations even to the questions you have replied by ''no'' or ''0''.

At the very end, after it said done, it asked me to fill in data about gender and age that were already answered in the beginning. Anyway, out of boredome....:

The Slow Dancer Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD) 








Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are *The Slow Dancer*
Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you're a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There's also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even _begin_ settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your *ideal woman* is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
While you're not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it's HIGHLY likely they're just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships.

That sounds like the horoscope: so general that is impossible not to slip one word that may be related to you, although the rest is a pile of crap.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

*The Window Shopper*
_Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)_

Loving, hopeful, open. Likely to carry on an romance from afar. You are The Window Shopper.
You take love as opportunities come, which can lead to a high-anxiety, but high-flying romantic life. You're a genuinely sweet person, not saccharine at all, so it's likely that the relationships you have had and will have will be happy ones. You've had a fair amount of love experience for your age, and there'll be much more to come.
Part of why we know this is that, of all female types, you are the most prone to sudden, ferocious crushes. Your results indicate that you're especially capable of obsessing over a girl you just met. Obviously, passion like this makes for an intense existence. It can also make for soul-destroying letdowns.
Your ideal match is someone who'll love you back with equal fire, and someone you've grown to love slowly. A self-involved or pessimistic woman is especially bad. Though you're drawn to them, avoid artists at all costs.

Wow...this is actually really true and pretty depressing.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

SapphicDysphoria said:


> *The Window Shopper*
> _Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)_
> 
> Loving, hopeful, open. Likely to carry on an romance from afar. You are The Window Shopper.
> ...


That sounds much more like me than the result I got.

Don't be depressed! D: :squeeze


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Phantasmagorical said:


> That sounds much more like me than the result I got.
> 
> Don't be depressed! D: :squeeze


Aww :hug ...wow, that hug emote is super awkward lmao

It's a little depressing just because I feel like I always love people more than they love me. I'm the kind of person who generally falls in love at first sight (though the feelings still grow over time) & I can never let go when I should. I've had good stuff happen, but mostly just a lot of let-downs.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, that was ... weird and kinda lame. I got *The Window Shopper*, too. I guess it does sort of sound like me. :roll


----------



## sacgirl88 (Aug 31, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> *The Sonnet*
> Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)
> 
> 
> ...


i got the same thing lol


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

Add another slow dancer here. It's sorta close.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

SapphicDysphoria said:


> Aww :hug ...wow, that hug emote is super awkward lmao
> 
> It's a little depressing just because I feel like I always love people more than they love me. I'm the kind of person who generally falls in love at first sight (though the feelings still grow over time) & I can never let go when I should. I've had good stuff happen, but mostly just a lot of let-downs.


"Yes, let me just climb up here and rub the top of your head. No big deal... Boy, this feels good..." :hug

:lol

And I am the exact same way! But it's my own fault, really. I always become the most attracted to the people I know I can't have. My therapist thinks I do it on purpose so that there is no possibility of a relationship, thus I have little chance of getting hurt. Basically, I'm a commitment-phobe who is in love with love; I love loving people, but relationships scare me too much for me to actually be in one. That gives people power. :sus

And now I feel like Voldemort! 

Harry Potter: "You're the weak one. You'll never know love...or friendship. And I feel sorry for you."

I know, Harry, I know. :cry

:lol


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Your results are in! You are...*

The Boy Next Door Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD) 








Kind, yearning, playful, you are *The Boy Next Door*. You're looking for real Love, a lot like girls do. It might not be manly, but it's sweet. 
We think the next three years will be very exciting and fruitful ones for you. Your spontaneous, creative side makes you a charming date, and we think you have a horny side just waiting to shine. Or glisten, rather. You enter new relationships unusually hopeful, and the first moments are especially glorious. If you've had some things not work out before, so what.
On paper, most girls would name the Boy Next Door as their ideal mate. In the real world, however, you're often passed over for more dangerous or masculine men. You're the typical "nice guy:" without just a touch of cockiness, you're doomed with girls. A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold.
More than any other type, Boys Next Door evolve as they get older. As we said, many find true love, but some fail miserably in the search. These tarnished few grow up to be _The Men Next Door_, who are creepy as hell, offering back rubs to kids and what not.

Wow these test results are actually fairly accurate.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Phantasmagorical said:


> "Yes, let me just climb up here and rub the top of your head. No big deal... Boy, this feels good..." :hug
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


LMAO! Oh my god...I can't. That's exactly what it is :haha
Hmmm...that makes sense. As for me, even if I'm attracted to people I could probably have, I generally don't have the balls to say anything to them. That second part of what you said sounds a hell of a lot like me, too lol

Ah, gotta love Harry Potter for making you feel worse about being forever alone


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I like reading people's results in this thread. *Encourages more people to take the test*


It makes me more upset than anything, demonstrating the creator's own inept abilities. Did they even consult someone who had a passing interest in psychology during its creation?

No no, of course not, they're just playing up stereotypes and roles perpetuated by society with some Myer's-briggs twist like it could possibly be anywhere close to as authoritative.

I don't drink or do any sort of drugs so clearly I don't live dangerously enough. I could be the point man on an infantry squad in the USMC and still not be living dangerously enough according to this test. No no, it's right I like to play it safe and dress up in sweaters with khakis and maybe some converse to top it off.

And please, only a few romantic partners/sexual exploits? You're clearly not a tough guy. Because I don't fall into the tough guy "stereotype". Frankly I think most men who perpetuate it are weak and fat piles of **** who aren't nearly as tough as they think they are.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^
Yeah, some parts were silly or just illogical but I thought some of the results were entertaining. Definitely not anything to take seriously though.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> It makes me more upset than anything, demonstrating the creator's own inept abilities. Did they even consult someone who had a passing interest in psychology during its creation?
> 
> No no, of course not, they're just playing up stereotypes and roles perpetuated by society with some Myer's-briggs twist like it could possibly be anywhere close to as authoritative.
> 
> ...


It was supposed to be for fun, that's why there was satire in all the results. I don't agree with everything about they said about me, but I don't care. Online quizzes like these aren't for getting pissed off over.


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

"The Wild Rose
Random Brutal Love Dreamer (RBLD)

Colorful, but unpicked. You are *The Wild Rose*.
Prone to bouts of cynicism, sarcasm, and thorns, you excite a certain kind of man. Hoping to gather you up, he flirts and winks and asks you out, ultimately professing his love. Then you make him bleed. Why? Because you're the rare, independent, self-sufficient kind of woman who does want love, but not from a weakling.
You don't seem to take yourself too seriously, and that's refreshing. You aren't uptight; you don't over-plan. Romance-wise, sex isn't a top priority-a true relationship would be preferable. For your age, you haven't had a lot of bonafide love experience, though, and this kind of gets to core of the issue. You're very selective.
The problem is them, not you, right? You have lofty standards that few measure up to. You're out there all right, but not to be picked up by just anyone."

~68% accurate. The one part that particularly resonates with me is "then you make him bleed." They suggest I go for an experienced, confident man who will lose interest and leave me after a while. My usual type is inexperienced, insecure men who are scared off after a while, so I guess that advice isn't too bad.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Pearson99 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Who the **** drew these pictures? oh my god.










:lol*


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

^ Thats me. I got pool boy. I'd say its pretty accurate as I do carry around a pool net everywhere I go. Mainly for catching butterflies.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> :blank OK then...
> 
> Anyway I got The Sonnet
> Oooooooook.





mezzoforte said:


> *The Sonnet*
> Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)





probably offline said:


> The sonnet, Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)
> 
> are you kidding?





Amphoteric said:


> "*The Sonnet - Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)*"
> 
> :lol


Ok, it's official then! We are a match made in Heaven! You lucky girls must be the chosen ones in becoming my women(ok, one of you...but a harem is not such a bad idea either. Is it? :um). There, I've said it. Let's not waste time. Now, send me your phone numbers through PM so we can establish the final details of our future love life.:heart:heart:heart:blush

Any potential current boyfriend is not a good enough excuse. You can't fight true love. Love shall conquer it all! 

(Is anyone not feeling lucky!??? :con Nah, that would be silly.)


----------



## Dan Q (Aug 9, 2014)

*The Boy Next Door*
Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)









Kind, yearning, playful, you are *The Boy Next Door*. You're looking for real Love, a lot like girls do. It might not be manly, but it's sweet. 
We think the next three years will be very exciting and fruitful ones for you. Your spontaneous, creative side makes you a charming date, and we think you have a horny side just waiting to shine. Or glisten, rather. You enter new relationships unusually hopeful, and the first moments are especially glorious. If you've had some things not work out before, so what.
On paper, most girls would name the Boy Next Door as their ideal mate. In the real world, however, you're often passed over for more dangerous or masculine men. You're the typical "nice guy:" without just a touch of cockiness, you're doomed with girls. A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold.
More than any other type, Boys Next Door evolve as they get older. As we said, many find true love, but some fail miserably in the search. These tarnished few grow up to be _The Men Next Door_, who are creepy as hell, offering back rubs to kids and what not.

Ok, that doesn't seem like a win to me. :| I should have probably slaughtered those 10 people when I had the chance, lol.

Anyway, looking for *The Peach* or *The Maid of Honor*, so PM me please so we can live happily ever after!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

"*The Sonnet - Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)*"

:lol


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> "*The Sonnet - Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)*"
> 
> :lol


I'll add you to my special list.:yes:b


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

*The Loverboy*
Random Gentle Love Master (RGLM)










Well-liked. Well-established. You are The Loverboy. Loverboys thrive in committed, steady relationships-as opposed to, say, Playboys, who want sex without too much attachment.
You've had many relationships and nearly all of them have been successful. You're a nice guy, you know the ropes, and even if you can be a little hasty with decisions, most girls think of you as a total catch. Your hastiness comes off as spontaneity most of the time anyhow, making you especially popular in your circle of friends, too.
You know not to make the typical Loverboy mistake of choosing someone who appreciates your good humor and popularity, but who offers nothing in return. You belong with someone outgoing, independent, and creative. Otherwise, you'll get bored. And then instead of surprising her with flowers or a practical joke, you'll surprise her by leaving.

*Consider*
The Peach
The Window Shopper

*Avoid*
The Nymph

:lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> I'll add you to my special list.:yes:b


Better than being on a hate list :lol


----------



## watermelonn (Jul 27, 2014)

The Sonnet Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)

Romantic, hopeful, and composed. You are the *Sonnet*. Get it? Composed?
Sonnets want Love and have high ideals about it. They're conscientious people, caring & careful. You yourself have deep convictions, and you devote a lot of thought to romance and what it should be. This will frighten away most potential mates, but that's okay, because you're very choosy with your affections anyway. You'd absolutely refuse to date someone dumber than you, for instance.
Lovers who share your idealized perspective, or who are at least willing to totally throw themselves into a relationship, will be very, very happy with you. And you with them. You're already selfless and compassionate, and with the right partner, there's no doubt you can be sensual, even adventurously so.
You probably have lots of female friends, and they have a special soft spot for you. Babies do, too, at the tippy-top of their baby skulls.

-

Yeah...This is me. Have to say all the guys I've dated have been in the category of 'The False Messiah' :blank


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

The Boy Next Door
Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)

Consider:
The Maid of Honor (DGLM)
The Peach (RGLM)

Always Avoid:
The Nymph (DBSD)


｡ ｡ ｡ ＿ﾉ乙(､ﾝ､)_


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

*The Boy Next Door - Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)*

Kind, yearning, playful, you are The Boy Next Door. You're looking for real Love, a lot like girls do. It might not be manly, but it's sweet. 
We think the next three years will be very exciting and fruitful ones for you. Your spontaneous, creative side makes you a charming date, and we think you have a horny side just waiting to shine. Or glisten, rather. You enter new relationships unusually hopeful, and the first moments are especially glorious. If you've had some things not work out before, so what.
On paper, most girls would name the Boy Next Door as their ideal mate. In the real world, however, you're often passed over for more dangerous or masculine men. You're the typical "nice guy:" without just a touch of cockiness, you're doomed with girls. A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold.
More than any other type, Boys Next Door evolve as they get older. As we said, many find true love, but some fail miserably in the search. *These tarnished few grow up to be The Men Next Door, who are creepy as hell, offering back rubs to kids and what not.*

Anyone for a back rub?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm surprised no girls have gotten Peach or Maid of Honor yet :con

I made my boyfriend take this test and he got The Boy Next Door. I knew it, as soon as I read "You're the typical nice guy" :lol


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm surprised no girls have gotten Peach or Maid of Honor yet :con


Yeah, means not enough girls for us Boy Next Door types xD

[spoiler=Millions of peaches, peaches for me]













[/spoiler]


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I liked the test, but I'm indifferent towards my results. They might be mildly accurate, but maybe not. I doubt I'm thoughtful =P:

"The Slow Dancer Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD) 








Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are *The Slow Dancer*
Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you're a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There's also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even _begin_ settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your *ideal woman* is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
While you're not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it's HIGHLY likely they're just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships.

Consider:
The Maid of Honor (DGLM) The Sonnet (DGLD)

Always Avoid:
The Battleaxe (DBLM)"

P.S. "there's also a powerful elimination process working in your favor"? *Wot m8?*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Another sonnet here. * Deliberate gentle love dreamer*. Shall I compare thee to a summer's day? Thou art _as_ lovely and _as_ temperate, but not much more. I mean you're wonderful but nature is a beauty, 'specially round this time of year. *insert cheeky smile here*


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I refuse to complete that test after it starts putting questions on ethics up if I'd rather die or 10 other people in my place.

WTF okcupid?

Did you all really answer that question?


..no kiddos, just no.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> I refuse to complete that test after it starts putting questions on ethics up if I'd rather die or 10 other people in my place.
> 
> WTF okcupid?
> 
> ...


Is it really that hard to answer?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Is it really that hard to answer?


If I want to die or would rather have 10 people die?

WHY DOES ANYBODY HAVE TO DIE.

I'm not putting that karmic sh** out there in the universe no thanks.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> If I want to die or would rather have 10 people die?
> 
> WHY DOES ANYBODY HAVE TO DIE.
> 
> I'm not putting that karmic sh** out there in the universe no thanks.


That's a pretty typical response for most people. They'd rather not answer than be forced to even consider the possibility.

I really think it's not hard. It's going to be a yes for me unless we get up to around the world population, because what's the point in continuing to live if I'm the only one doing it?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i got the window shopper
random gentle love dreamer

pretty accurate actually


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> That's a pretty typical response for most people. They'd rather not answer than be forced to even consider the possibility.
> 
> I really think it's not hard. It's going to be a yes for me unless we get up to around the world population, because what's the point in continuing to live if I'm the only one doing it?


I had trouble on the one where they asked if you'd leave a relationship if you disfigured your partner in an accident you caused and they were pissed at you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> That's a pretty typical response for most people. They'd rather not answer than be forced to even consider the possibility.
> 
> I really think it's not hard. *It's going to be a yes for me* unless we get up to around the world population, because what's the point in continuing to live if I'm the only one doing it?


A yes on what? Not dying?

The God in me says that that is not good karmic retribution.

I've had way too many things happen in my life that could in no way be coincidental.

Nice allusion to the movie the _Box_ though.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Retarded test, just goes to show how stupid all these hook up sites are

Anyways my result was

The Slow Dancer Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD) 








Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are *The Slow Dancer*
Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you're a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There's also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even _begin_ settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your *ideal woman* is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
While you're not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it's HIGHLY likely they're just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

zoslow said:


> Retarded test, just goes to show how stupid all these hook up sites are


I'd be happy to trade with you. You can be the nice guy next door instead.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

George McFly said:


> I'd be happy to trade with you. You can be the nice guy next door instead.


Well I don't really see how mine is that much better, not like it's very accurate. My love life is improving for each year? What love life?

Anyways I meant the test was stupid not the result I got, could've been worse. There were questions that lacked alternatives to answer them properly for one thing and some questions were pretty messed up too.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm surprised no girls have gotten *Peach* or Maid of Honor yet :con


It's a complete disaster.

According to this site I've only got one type I can consider so far. Confound you, cupid! I need options. *Prays for a Peach*

:b


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Too accurate 

Lusty but indirect. Kind, but also using friendship as a means to sex. Oh, that feels gooood. You are The Backrubber.
We call you “The Backrubber” because you straddle that fine line between coming on to someone and just treating her nicely. Backrubs are just one example; you’d meet for coffee, or talk about books/movies, or even argue a little bit, all the while mostly preferring to screw.
Your indirect approach is not some evil trickery, but rather a result of your open mind. You’d enjoy either love or sex, but the latter definitely doesn’t require the former. While you are responsible and ambitious, you absolutely DON’T have uptight views on relationships. So ultimately, you just enjoy a woman, and let things take their course. If she wants you, great. If not, that’s fine too.
Though you’re not thinking too much about Love at this point in your life, odds are, when the time comes, you’ll be very happy settling down. Your ideal mate is gentle and horny, just like you.


----------



## ANOR (Jul 11, 2010)

The Slow Dancer
Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)

Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are The Slow Dancer
Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you’re a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There’s also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even begin settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your ideal woman is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
While you’re not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it’s HIGHLY likely they’re just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

" The boy next door " random gentle love dreamer :teeth who woulda thought..


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I got The Sonnet, which seems fairly accurate from what I read.


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

The Boy Next Door

"A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold."

I think I just pissed myself laughing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

laagamer said:


> The Boy Next Door
> 
> "A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold."
> 
> I think I just pissed myself laughing.


Yes I also found that quite amusing


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Your results are in! You are...

The Slow Dancer
Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)

_Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are*The Slow Dancer. Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you're a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There's also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even*begin*settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your*ideal woman*is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.While you're not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it's HIGHLY likely they're just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships._

Apparently The Sonnet and The Maid of Honor are matches... I knew I should have been born 250-500 years ago. Not entirely accurate though, since I am kind of a horndog, but the rest sounds about right.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

What the hell, I got "the boy next door". It had questions I wasn't sure of though.

Random Gentle Love Dreamer


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

So no Peaches or Maids of Honor? I guess they don't exist. :cry :lol


----------



## apb4y (Aug 27, 2014)

George McFly said:


> So no Peaches or Maids of Honor? I guess they don't exist. :cry :lol


Or they don't have social anxiety.


----------



## Erimitis (Mar 9, 2014)

Your results are in! You are...
The Last Man on Earth
Random Brutal Sex Dreamer (RBSD)

FACT: The apocalypse has come. All are dead. You never should’ve asked her out.

****, rejected again. You are The Last Man on Earth.
Sorry, but most women would rather see the human species wither to an end—and therefore deny the most fundamental instinct that living creatures have—than sleep with you.
We’ve learned the following: you don’t think things through. You’re haphazard. You’re dangerous. You’re somewhat inexperienced. It’s totally obvious that you’re a horny bugger, as well. Everybody knows that and steers clear.
To top things off, when you do find your way into a relationship, you tend to be a dick somewhere down the line and **** it all up.
There’s a small, but negligible, chance we’re wrong. In any case, your friends find your **** hilarious. There’s nothing cooler than a dude reducing himself to human rubble.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

> The Boy Next Door Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)


Kind, yearning, playful, you are *The Boy Next Door*. You're looking for real Love, a lot like girls do.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I got the sonnet~

I dunno how accurate that is, I just like quizzes :3


----------



## tmg (Sep 7, 2014)

_The Priss
Deliberate Brutal Love Dreamer (DBLD)
The Priss
Mature. Responsible. Aristocratic. Excuse me. The Priss.
Prisses are the smartest of all female types. You're highly perceptive, and confident in your judgements. You'd take brutal honesty over superficiality any time-your friends always know where they stand with you. You're completely unfake. Don't tell me that's not a word. You're also excellent at redirecting internal negative energy.
These facts indicate people are often intimidated by you. They also fall for you, hard. You have a distant, composed allure that many find irresistible. If only more of them lived up to your standards.
You were probably the last among your friends to have sex. And the first to pretend that you're pregnant. LOL. Though you're inclined to use sex as weapon, at least it's not as one of mass destruction. You're choosier than most about your partners. A supportive relationship is what you're really after. Whether you know it or not, you need something steady & long-term. And soothing._

Sounds like me.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

George McFly said:


> So no Peaches or Maids of Honor? I guess they don't exist. :cry :lol


Maid of Honor here!

The Maid of Honor
Deliberate Gentle Love Master (DGLM)
The Maid of Honor
Appreciated for your kindness and envied for all your experience, you are The Maid of Honor.
Charismatic, affectionate, and terrific in relationships, you are what many guys would call a "perfect catch"-and you probably have many admirers, each wishing to capture your long-term love. You're careful, extra careful, because the last thing you want is to hurt anyone. Especially some poor boy whose only crime was liking you.
We've deduced you're fully capable of a dirty fling, but you do feel that post-coital attachment after hooking up. So, conscientious person that you are, you do your best to reserve physical affection for those you respect...so you can respect yourself.
Your biggest negative is the byproduct of your careful nature: indecision. You're just as slow rejecting someone as you are accepting them.

Surprisingly accurate aswell!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

*The Billy Goat Deliberate Brutal Sex Dreamer (DBSD)*










_Horny. Stubborn. Kinda cute. Slightly immature. And often found on rough terrain. You are *The Billy Goat*.
You're lusty, but typically monogamous, and all in all you're a pretty good boyfriend. In fact, you enjoy relationships, if mostly for the sex and physical companionship. You'd do or say almost anything to get together with someone, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.
You're sensitive, you have a certain boyish charm, and you're eager. Therefore you probably attract girls who are serious about romance. But few who get close to you realize how unready for total commitment you are. People fall for you. Meanwhile, you maintain your emotional distance, and there goes another box of tissues.
You're perfectly capable of a long-haul relationship, but, right now, dating someone primarily means having a consistent, available, preferably not-too-chatty, hookup. You're a careful, methodical person, and you work hard at making things work. It's just that the type of woman most likely to find your strengths endearing is also the most likely type to find your shortcomings heartbreaking. Someone with a similarly laid-back approach to dating would be perfect for you._

hahahaha, did not expect these results.
@*mezzoforte* @*probably offline* @*Amphoteric* @*Fruitcake* @*Persephone The Dread*

Apparently I should stay away from *The Sonnet* and *The Wild Rose* at all costs.

Sorry babes, this marks the end of our love stories and flirtatious conversations, I'm afraid.

Now where can I find "The Playstation" type girl?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> *The Sonnet*
> Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)
> 
> 
> ...


Same. :high5


----------



## Revazox0210 (Sep 11, 2014)

The Boy Next Door Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)








​ Kind, yearning, playful, you are *The Boy Next Door*. You're looking for real Love, a lot like girls do. It might not be manly, but it's sweet.​ We think the next three years will be very exciting and fruitful ones for you. Your spontaneous, creative side makes you a charming date, and we think you have a horny side just waiting to shine. Or glisten, rather. You enter new relationships unusually hopeful, and the first moments are especially glorious. If you've had some things not work out before, so what.​ On paper, most girls would name the Boy Next Door as their ideal mate. In the real world, however, you're often passed over for more dangerous or masculine men. You're the typical "nice guy:" without just a touch of cockiness, you're doomed with girls. A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold.​ More than any other type, Boys Next Door evolve as they get older. As we said, many find true love, but some fail miserably in the search. These tarnished few grow up to be _The Men Next Door_, who are creepy as hell, offering back rubs to kids and what not.

hmmm ... Everything seems to be 100% correct, I'm surprised by the computer algorithm which they had used.​​


----------



## MuyTriste (Sep 12, 2014)

My result: "The Slow Dancer".

My opposite: "The Hornivore".

I should consider: "The Maid of Honor" and "The Sonnet".

I should avoid: "The Battleaxe".


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Romantic, hopeful, and composed. You are the Sonnet. Get it? Composed?
Sonnets want Love and have high ideals about it. They’re conscientious people, caring & careful. You yourself have deep convictions, and you devote a lot of thought to romance and what it should be. This will frighten away most potential mates, but that’s okay, because you’re very choosy with your affections anyway. You’d absolutely refuse to date someone dumber than you, for instance.
Lovers who share your idealized perspective, or who are at least willing to totally throw themselves into a relationship, will be very, very happy with you. And you with them. You’re already selfless and compassionate, and with the right partner, there’s no doubt you can be sensual, even adventurously so.
You probably have lots of female friends, and they have a special soft spot for you. Babies do, too, at the tippy-top of their baby skulls.


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

The Slow Dancer
Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)

Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are The Slow Dancer
Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you’re a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There’s also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even begin settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your ideal woman is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
While you’re not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it’s HIGHLY likely they’re just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships.

Pretty accurate I guess


----------



## dan21 (Jun 17, 2013)

Im impressed.. actually got me spot on! As long as im not doomed for the Man Next Door...


The Boy Next Door
Random Gentle Love Dreamer (RGLD)
The Boy Next Door
Kind, yearning, playful, you are The Boy Next Door. You’re looking for real Love, a lot like girls do. It might not be manly, but it’s sweet.
We think the next three years will be very exciting and fruitful ones for you. Your spontaneous, creative side makes you a charming date, and we think you have a horny side just waiting to shine. Or glisten, rather. You enter new relationships unusually hopeful, and the first moments are especially glorious. If you’ve had some things not work out before, so what.
On paper, most girls would name the Boy Next Door as their ideal mate. In the real world, however, you’re often passed over for more dangerous or masculine men. You’re the typical “nice guy:” without just a touch of cockiness, you’re doomed with girls. A shoulder to cry on? Okay, sure. But never a penis to hold.
More than any other type, Boys Next Door evolve as they get older. As we said, many find true love, but some fail miserably in the search. These tarnished few grow up to be The Men Next Door, who are creepy as hell, offering back rubs to kids and what not.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Sonnet
Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)
The Sonnet
Romantic, hopeful, and composed. You are the Sonnet. Get it? Composed?
Sonnets want Love and have high ideals about it. They're conscientious people, caring & careful. You yourself have deep convictions, and you devote a lot of thought to romance and what it should be. This will frighten away most potential mates, but that's okay, because you're very choosy with your affections anyway. *You'd absolutely refuse to date someone dumber than you, for instance.* _This is definitely true_ :lol Lovers who share your idealized perspective, or who are at least willing to totally throw themselves into a relationship, will be very, very happy with you. And you with them. You're already selfless and compassionate, and with the right partner, there's no doubt you can be sensual, even adventurously so.
You probably have lots of female friends, and they have a special soft spot for you. Babies do, too, at the tippy-top of their baby skulls.

Huh, some of this crap actually sounds like me. :sus Go figure.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

The Nurse
Random Gentle Sex Dreamer (RGSD)

Friendly and eager. Sexy in white. You are The Nurse.
Like your male counterpart, The Poolboy, you’re a fun and goofy, but giving, friend. You believe that life and love should be taken with a grain of salt. We’ll bet you smile a lot, which people find contagious.
If only they knew the reason...the fact is, you spend WAY more time fantasizing than the average girl. While your friends lean desperately towards love, you’re chemically biased towards anti-love: sex. You’d never date someone you didn’t find immediately kissable.
To maximize satisfaction, you should find someone carefree and sexual, just like you. Avoid Brutal types at all costs. A final bit of advice: experience doesn’t matter. You didn’t qualify as a Master, and your perfect match need not either

Oops.
I guess I can agree with some of this, though. I dunno. But I do value love a lot more than this would make it seem. :b


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

The Slow Dancer
Deliberate Gentle Love Dreamer (DGLD)
The Slow Dancer
Steady, reliable, and cradling her tenderly. Take a deep breath, and let it out real easy...you are The Slow Dancer
Your focus is love, not sex, and for your age, you have average experience. But you’re a great, thoughtful guy, and your love life improves every year. There’s also a powerful elimination process working in your favor: most Playboy types get stuck raising unwanted kids before you even begin settling down. The women left over will be hot and yours. Your ideal woman is someone intimate, intelligent, and very supportive.
While you’re not exactly the life of the party, you do thrive in small groups of smart people. Your circle of friends is extra tight and it’s HIGHLY likely they’re just like you. You appreciate symmetry in relationships.


----------

